# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حسابداری یا کامپیوتر؟

## amirreza1375

سلام دوستان.اگه میشه لطفا نظرتون رو بگید؟
به کامپیوتر علاقه دارم.ولی شغل انبارداری رو هم دوست دارم.تا اونجایی هم که میدونم برای انبارداری اگه حسابداری هم بدونی میتونی مشغول به کار انبار داری بشی!
دودل ام و میترسم اگه حسابداری خوندم چرا کامپیوتر نرفتم!و اگه کامپیوتر خوندم چرا حسابداری نرفتم!
لطفا راهنماییم کنید!

----------


## Maximus

من رشتم کامپیوتره اگه سوالی داری بپرس

----------


## imaginedragon

منطورتون تو دانشگاهه دیگه درسته ???? من خودم کامپیوتر رو ترجیح ميدم

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## djamin

بنظرم برو کامپیوتر و حسابداری تو اموزشگاه های ازاد بگذرون.

----------


## the END

کامپیوتر

----------


## saj8jad

کامپیوتر

در کنارش میتونی حسابداری رو هم یاد بگیری  :Yahoo (1): 

در هر صورت علاقه که جزء مهم ترین اصول هستش رو هم مد نظر داشته باش  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## imaginedragon

کامپيوترم البته واقعا علاقه ميخوادا بريد سر فصل دروسش رو ببینید بعد تصمیم بگیرید چون خيليا این رشته رو اشتباه انتخاب ميکنند و وسطاش فقط فکر پاس کردنن 😃😃😃

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------

